# NOW brand?



## my2scents (Apr 9, 2011)

I noticed that my local vitamin & supplement store is carrying "NOW" brand essential oils & they are signifigantly less than the other brands as are all their products on the shelves vtiamins ect.
   Does anyone know anything about the quality? they say they are 100% pure


----------



## lsg (Apr 9, 2011)

Make sure that they are pure essential oils and haven't been cut with a carrier oil.


----------



## Lindy (Apr 10, 2011)

lsg said:
			
		

> Make sure that they are pure essential oils and haven't been cut with a carrier oil.



+1 - that's my thoughts too


----------



## soapbuddy (Apr 11, 2011)

You get what you pay for. If it's too good to be true....


----------



## carebear (Apr 11, 2011)

my2scents said:
			
		

> I noticed that my local vitamin & supplement store is carrying "NOW" brand essential oils & they are signifigantly less than the other brands as are all their products on the shelves vtiamins ect.
> Does anyone know anything about the quality? they say they are 100% pure


How much is significantly less?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 11, 2011)

I was sent a freebie of NOW lavender essential oil from someone before, I liked it, it had a really nice fragrance. It smelled the same as my Aura Cacia Lavender eo.  I think they sell NOW brand at GNC.


----------



## dandelion (Apr 11, 2011)

I use the Now brand as they are carried at both GNC and whole foods.  They just seem to be a retail supplier of essential oils.


----------



## tomara (Apr 11, 2011)

I use them and love them.  To my knowledge they are uncut.  The labels read 100 percent uncut.  They do make a jasmine that is cut with jojoba but it is clearing written on the front.  HTH


----------



## judymoody (Apr 11, 2011)

I bet they are even less expensive from New Directions Aromatics, EOU, Liberty Natural, Brambleberry or Camden Grey.  Even with shipping.


----------



## soapbuddy (Apr 11, 2011)

judymoody said:
			
		

> I bet they are even less expensive from New Directions Aromatics, EOU, Liberty Natural, Brambleberry or Camden Grey.  Even with shipping.


Exactly!


----------



## my2scents (Apr 12, 2011)

They seem to be around $5.50 per oz on average.


----------



## carebear (Apr 12, 2011)

I see them online and they do look kinda ok - the prices are low, and they claim to be pure (with the exception of vanilla which is in jojoba oil).

Keep in mind that even among oils like lavender - there are many variations and many levels of quality.  New Directions carries 15 lavender EOs.  I like the Bulgarian, myself, but many use the 40/42.

Anyway - I'm sure they are fine for soaping, and maybe for lotions too!


----------



## Genny (Apr 12, 2011)

They have 2 jasmine's.  One says it's diluted with grapeseed oil and the other one says it should be diluted.  Weird.
I wonder why they'd dilute with grapeseed oil since it has such a short shelf life?


----------



## Lindy (Apr 12, 2011)

Something to keep in mind, unless you are using essential oils for therapeutic applications it doesn't really matter if they are cut with a carrier oil since all you are going for is the fragrance anyway.....  just my thoughts....

And there are a lot of different grades in most of the essential oils and as always you pay for what you get....


----------



## Marianne1 (Apr 14, 2011)

Now brand is very high quality,their Castor oil,coconut oil,vitamins,and essential oils are top notch,I have been buying them for various applications for quite sometime. I have never found a better Castor oil my daughters hands scale and crack horribly all winter,the only thing that helps is to apply pure Castor oil, she's allergic to Shea,and Now brand absorbs more quickly and cleanly than the over priced stuff we used to get from the pharmacy.


----------



## carebear (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm curious why pure castor oil would behave differently from one supplier to the next.  I've gotten it from various places and it's always been sticky and thick - better for coating than for absorbing.

Wonder why theirs would be different if it's pure castor oil.  Must be something about the manufacturing process.


----------



## Genny (Apr 15, 2011)

carebear said:
			
		

> I'm curious why pure castor oil would behave differently from one supplier to the next.  I've gotten it from various places and it's always been sticky and thick - better for coating than for absorbing.
> 
> Wonder why theirs would be different if it's pure castor oil.  Must be something about the manufacturing process.



What makes a castor oil pure?  Any kind that I've ever used have always behaved the same and felt the same way, too.  
Maybe when they say pure, they mean cold pressed as opposed to food grade?


----------



## Lindy (Apr 19, 2011)

You also need to be aware that castor oil is actually a drying oil unless you are using it in soap at which point it becomes one of the most moisturizing.


----------



## carebear (Apr 19, 2011)

Yanno, I've never found that to be the case.  In fact, it's featured in my lip balm which isn't drying, and I use it on my skin sometimes when I want a barrier oil.


----------

